# Multiple flame



## Stu-Oxfordshire

People that sit next to you in the treain and when they rerad the paper the hand supporting the page nearest you is in your face.... 

......said offender then picks nose.....

.belches and fills immediate space with halitosis 

Web pages where you have to scroll across as well as down :-/

When you get given change at the shops/petrol station they give you the notes with the coins on top so the coins slip off and drop everywhere......also when you sing for a card receipt they wait til the receipt is finished printing before giving your card back when all you want is the card to put back in your wallet and THEN the receipt.

Obviously I have experienced all these things today


----------



## saint

> Web pages where you have to scroll across as well as down


Increase screen resolution - 1280x1024 atleast


----------



## vagman

Nice photo Saint. 8) Sorry for going off at a tangent. :-[

Back to the topic...on a train as well.....strangers who try to read your paper whilst you are reading it......Grrrrrrr.....Get yer own feckin paper.


----------



## saint

I hate people that don't say thank you when you hold a door open for them.......or people that don't say excuse me to get past you......


----------



## phil

> Increase screen resolution - 1280x1024 atleast


or reduce sig pic size 

I don't know why I'm complaining. I always use 1600x1200 except on my stupid laptop which doesn't do it.


----------



## vlastan

The note always goes under the coins for two reasons:

1) the not is lighter and bigger than the coins so it can fall off your palm

2) You can then check that you were given back the correct change at a glance

About the receipt...I put both receipts and credit cards in my wallet. So it doesn't really save time if they hand them individually. In fact it saves time as they don't need to hand things twice. Where do you put your receipts?

Web pages....I keep my PC at 1600 by 1200...no problems at all!!


----------



## r1

> The note always goes under the coins for two reasons:
> 
> 1) the not is lighter and bigger than the coins so it can fall off your palm
> 
> 2) You can then check that you were given back the correct change at a glance
> 
> About the receipt...I put both receipts and credit cards in my wallet. So it doesn't really save time if they hand them individually. In fact it saves time as they don't need to hand things twice. Where do you put your receipts?
> 
> Web pages....I keep my PC at 1600 by 1200...no problems at all!! Â


Why do you feel the need to fucking explain everything Vlastan?? : We're not fucking stupid - we all know the real reason why it's done like that but it is still fucking annoying - like you!


----------



## vlastan

R1 I was replying to the originator of this thread not yourself...can you kindly fuck off now!! ;D


----------



## r1

> R1 I was replying to the originator of this thread not yourself...can you kindly fuck off now!! Â ;D


And I was replying to you.


----------



## coupe-sport

> or people that don't say excuse me to get past you......


especially when carrying a bloody rucksack


----------



## Antwerpman

I hate it when guys stuff their wallets full of reciepts and shit. If you have purse envy then get yourself a fucking purse and be done with it!!!! What is the point of having only a wallet and then filling it so full of crap it ends up like a filofax.....or is it just to provide a reaonable sized bulge in your trousers!!!!

Knew a guy in my last place who's wallet was so full of shit he couldnt't even put it in his trouser....how fucking sad is that!!!!!


----------



## Lisa.

> When you get given change at the shops/petrol station they give you the notes with the coins on top so the coins slip off and drop everywhere......also when you sing for a card receipt they wait til the receipt is finished printing before giving your card back when all you want is the card to put back in your wallet and THEN the receipt.


Or when you politely hold out your hand for the change and they ignore your hand and put the change on the counter so you have to pick it all up.

Or when someone just says sarcastically " excuse me" and not "excuse me please".

And when you hold the door open they walk through without taking it off you, then another comes through and does the same. Then because you ARE polite you don't know whether to just drop the door in the face of the next person or just stand there for the rest of the day holding the door. 

And at crossroads when they don't take it in turns ( as they do in the USA). If I'm there first I go first, end of story.

And when you are waiting at a T junction and someone pulls along side you so neither of you can see, TWATS why don't they wait a little bit behind so they can see behind the car or through the windows like I do. TWATS that one really pisses me off.

Shall I carry on? Â There's lots more


----------



## coupe-sport

Carry on Lisa... let it all out...


----------



## Lisa.

Ok here it comes ;D

Supermarkets cashiers who play the game "how fast I scan this trolley" so I have to go like a dervish trying to get it in the bags at the same speed. They of course finish first ( and win, obviously) then sit back doing doing fuck all whilst holding their hand out waiting for the money watching as I manically try and fill the bags, find the wallet, AND keep the creme egg on the top of the shopping.

SAD SHOP BASTARDS.

More?


----------



## Lisa.

People that don't clear up their Dogs Shit.

People that drop litter.

People that throw butt ends out of the car window.


----------



## Lisa.

Bettaware fucking catalogues!

I didn't buy anything last time, I won't buy anything this time and I won't buy anything next time , so just FUCK OFF.


----------



## coupe-sport

more...


----------



## Lisa.

People who knock on your door and hand you a card to read that stinks of **** and beer, then say they are
either aÂ student or a persistant offender and would I like to buy a duster for Â£3.00

NO I FUCKING WOULDN'T SO FUCK OFF.

(Actually, I politely say " no I'm sorry but I just bought dusters in the Supermarket, I didn't need them then either but the cashier had just finished polishing her runway and in the panic I accidently bought her pack of 12) Â


----------



## Lisa.

No-more now I'm exhausted and feeling rather tetchy :-/


----------



## BreTT

> No-more now I'm exhausted and feeling rather tetchy :-/


Well I can add one - people that can be bothered enough to load up their van/car with carpets, washing machines, old junk etc and will drive it three miles to dump it at the end of my road instead of driving the extra few miles and dumping at a tip. Fucking fly tipping bastards! If I wanted your old fucking washing machine I would have said so!!!


----------



## coupe-sport

> Fucking fly tipping bastards! If I wanted your old fucking washing machine I would have said so!!!


utter cunts


----------



## coupe-sport

..add Forum nanny software to that :


----------



## BreTT

> utter cunts


Oh it gets better! I've just bumped into one of the farm workers who has told me that the farmer is raging. He thinks that it is us that has dumped the washing machine in his field instead of getting rid of it. I have called the council and they are going to come remove it but I have been working so hard to keep on the farmers good side because we are putting in for planning permission for a garage and dining room. He is the only one close enough to be able to object. Guess when the plans go in? Next week! I went down to the farm house to tell him that I'd spoken to the council and just got short shrift off of his wife.

Fucking great! Cunts as you so eloquently put it!!!


----------



## vlastan

He meant to say c*nts but he can't really say this in the forum because it will change it to doodahs!! Try it and see what I mean!!


----------



## Lisa.

And one more ...............people, usually men ( on here!), that refer to their cars as a "SHE"

Ships are SHEs, CARS are IT's

FFS.


----------



## nutts

AND

Men who use a urinal and then DON'T wash their fucking hands and they then have to use the door handle WITH THEIR FUCKING PISS ALL OVER IT and makes me think "what's the fucking point in me washing my hands" 

AND

people who let their dogs lick their face and lips after their dogs has just given himself a fucking blowjob... URGGHHH


----------



## PaulS

FFS! I can't think of anything to rant about today Â 

Oh yes, I know, the fucking traffic I'm about to endure on the way home Â :



> And one more ...............people, usually men ( on here!), that refer to their cars as Â a "SHE"


What about men on here who refer to their cars as HE...?


----------



## vlastan

> AND
> 
> Men who use a urinal and then DON'T wash their fucking hands and they then have to use the door handle WITH THEIR FUCKING PISS ALL OVER IT and makes me think "what's the fucking point in me washing my hands"
> 
> AND
> 
> people who let their dogs lick their face and lips after their dogs has just given himself a fucking blowjob... URGGHHH


Perhaps the people that don't wash their hands think like you...what is the point if the other guy touched the door handle!! ;D

Also my dog is a bitch...so she can't give a blowjob to herself as she has no male genitals. So I guess it is OK then to let her lick my face then? ;D


----------



## phil

> And one more ...............people, usually men ( on here!), that refer to their cars as a "SHE"
> 
> Ships are SHEs, CARS are IT's
> 
> FFS.


How are ships female anyway. Do they have tits?


----------



## phil

> AND
> 
> people who let their dogs lick their face and lips after their dogs has just given himself a fucking blowjob... URGGHHH


One of my pet hates too (pun not intended, but poor anyway).
It reminds me of Posh Nosh the other night though (fantastic TV programme).

Have yu ever seen a dog eat its own crap? I have. I really don't understand why people let them in their houses.


----------



## phil

> Perhaps the people that don't wash their hands think like you...what is the point if the other guy touched the door handle!! ;D
> 
> Also my dog is a bitch...so she can't give a blowjob to herself as she has no male genitals. So I guess it is OK then to let her lick my face then? ;D


Vlastan, from the way you portray youself, chances are your bitch is doing the sucking and you're doing the licking.

You can quote me on that.


----------



## vlastan

I will quote you then!!


----------



## vlastan

I can see you are not a dog lover then!

But don't forget that not only dogs may eat their crap...but there are also some humans who have this fetish!!

So...why do we lets humans in then?


----------



## R6B TT

> I can see you are not a dog lover then!
> 
> But don't forget that not only dogs may eat their animals...but there are also some humans who have this fetish!!
> 
> So...why do we lets humans in then?


'not only dogs may eat their animals...' what the fuck is that about Vlastan.

And my car is a she. She is called Jennie beacuse she has a nice butt like Ms Lopez.


----------



## Antwerpman

I dont wash my hands because my dick is long enough not to get piss all over my fingers.......but I guess now I know why you wash yours!!!


----------



## raven

What about delivery drivers who fucking deliver in rush hour, parked in the fucking bus lane, like they've got ALL THE FUCKING TIME IN THE WORLD.

Fucking wankers. 

And cars which drive down the bus lane when there's a huge queue in the non-bus lane. Why the fuck don't those elusive "Bus lane cameras" fucking well nick them then? Because there fucking well aren't any. 

Or drivers who dither at filter traffic lights resulting in just them getting through on green. Why should I have to go through on red and risk my licence because of your fucking laziness. 

Sorry about the swearing.


----------



## sonnyikea

Twats coming onto a roundabout you are going around - make eye contact with you and still pull out in front of you - you honk your horn to warn them you are there and then they give you the finger 

In fact, and I don't care if I generalise here, anyone on the continent and roundabouts - they are useless. The amount of effort people in Luxembourg have to go through to get a licence and they cannot negotiate a roundabout  

Twats & fannies

(Ahh thats better )


----------



## Guy

> How are ships female anyway. Do they have tits?


It was on the good ship Venus,
By God, you should have see us,
The figurehead was a MAID in bed .....

Of course they do...


----------



## Guy

People who drive below the speed limit when I'm late for a meeting and behind them.

B-fucking-T-bastard-internet who seen to have placed a 10 min limit on my connection time and then blame it on my phone extension cable!


----------



## vlastan

> 'not only dogs may eat their animals...' what the fuck is that about Vlastan.
> 
> And my car is a she. She is called Jennie beacuse she has a nice butt like Ms Lopez.


Sorry...typing error...delete the word animals and replace it by the word crap!


----------



## BreTT

Another roundabout one (or two actually):

M876 approaching the Bowtrees roundabout - the right hand lane is to go RIGHT and is clearly signposted as such. It is not for you to bypass the queue of traffic waiting to go across the Kincardine Bridge by going up the lane and going around the fucking roundabout. They then wonder why I won't let them in?!!!

Same applies to the A8000 when coming from the M9. All you are doing is making the bloody backlog of traffic longer! I have seen a truck take the wing mirror off of a car that was trying to force his way in using the going around the roundabout manouever! I smiled all the way to the Forth Road Bridge! ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> It was on the good ship Venus,
> By God, you should have see us,
> The figurehead was a MAID in bed .....
> 
> Of course they do...


Friggin' in the Riggin' Â SeX Pistols 
Still got that somewhere 8)


----------



## Lisa.

Oh maybe your version wasn't the Sex Pistols

Their lyrics were obscene

It was on the good ship Venus
By Christ, ya shoulda seen us
The figurehead was a whore in bed
And the mast, a mammoth penis

Thats enough of that I think :-/


----------



## Lisa.

Back to flaming

People that come and stand in front of you in WHsmiths whilst you are looking for a book title. Ignorant arseholes.


----------



## Dotti

One thing I can't stand is Jahovas Wittnesses keep friggin knocking on my door like every 3 days along with every other neighbour down my road. They walk in 3s very slowly, carry a flippin breaf case and stand at your door for minutes while your creeping around the house trying to hide and think shit have I locked the back door incase they get round the side and just come in and make their selves at home or oh hell they can see I have left the tele on before they then start looking through the god damn window.


----------



## r1

I hate people who use massive sentences.


----------



## PaulS

R1 - Do you like anyone at all? Â :

Lisa - what's up? You seem far too tetchy lately :


----------



## Lisa.

Not really tetchy just felt like "letting it all out" (and it felt quite good!)

Back to normal now ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 
No more moaning from me.


----------



## saint

STFU ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> AND
> 
> people who let their dogs lick their face and lips after their dogs has just given himself a fucking blowjob... URGGHHH


Very good - laughed out loud! ;D Although I can't confess to ever having seen this happen!


----------



## nutts

I remember one particular occasion.... I was in the garden of a friend of a friend and having a few beers. They house owners had a cat and a King Charles Spaniel.....
Well, we were sat there and the cat came up and shit in a patch of freshly raked earth. The King Charles Spaniel, who had been sucking himself off, went straight over and ate the steaming pile of cat shit. A short while later the lady of the house came home and pciked the dog up and I swear she fucking french kissed the sodding disgusting animal.... URGHHHHH



> Very good - laughed out loud! ;D Although I can't confess to ever having seen this happen!


----------



## nutts

and if we ever meet mate, someone please remind me NOT to shake your hand, you dirty fucker. Basic hygene is not to be taken lightly. Arsehole.

No offense meant of course, doodah! 

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



> I dont wash my hands because my dick is long enough not to get piss all over my fingers.......but I guess now I know why you wash yours!!!


----------



## Antwerpman

> Nutts said:
> 
> Men who use a urinal and then DON'T wash their fucking hands and they then have to use the door handle WITH THEIR FUCKING PISS ALL OVER IT and makes me think "what's the fucking point in me washing my hands


You state that people who dont wash their hands are covered in piss, which implies that you need to wash your hands because you are covering yourself in piss.....so I will gladly forgo the handshake.

Maybe some reconstructive surgery, a basic lesson on how to handle a dick or a pair of tweezers will improve YOUR basic hygene.Sounds like you have a garden sprinkler rather than a dick!!

I wash my hands because of all the other dirty fuckers around who get piss everywhere, not because mine are covered in piss.



> Basic hygene is not to be taken lightly


Couldn't agree more, which makes it more difficult for me to understand people who piss all over there fingers and then stick their piss soaked dick back in to their trousers with the same piss soaked fingers, do up their flies, wash their hands and then lecture others about basic hygene :-/



> Arsehole


Can't deny that but it seems I am keeping some good company....

Bet your bathroom floor smells a treat.....the dogs would love it!!!!



> No offense meant of course, doodah!


Non taken, and non meant in return :-/

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Antwerpman

And Nutts......thanks for inspiring me to write my 100th post

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

No problem mate and glad to be of some help.

It's interesting to hear of different people and their cultural differences....

When I finish pissing, I shake for the last few drops. This action may or may not cause some urine to end up on my fingers, can't say I've ever thought about it too hard.... BUT just-in-case it does I then wash my hands. Would HATE to then touch food for myself or others and not be in a position to have washed my hands......

I guess some poeple are different......


----------



## Antwerpman

Hey Nutts be careful.....we are begining to sound like Alex from big Brother.....although if it results in a Million Pound contract with Harpic I won't be complaining!!! ;D


----------



## nutts

hehe

Don't watch crap TV, so don't really know of what you speak, but I do get the gist.

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## racer

Hypothetically speaking, what is the polite thing to do after giving a lady friend a Golden Shower?? Â ??? Washing your hands seems a little rude.


----------



## nutts

True! ;D



> Hypothetically speaking, what is the polite thing to do after giving a lady friend a Golden Shower?? Â ??? Washing your hands seems a little rude.


----------



## Antwerpman

My friend used to call his home-made cider 'Golden Shower'.....so I guess in that instance you would say 'Cheers!'

Not sure if 'cheers' would go down so well in other instances of Golden showers....


----------



## racer

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## bigsigh

> ....also when you sing for a card receipt


LOL any particular song Â ;D

Taxi drivers who get lost, mistakenly drive down our lane and sit outside our house honking their horn cause they're to lazy to get out and find out where they are - Bastards.


----------

